# [Solved]Cannot conect to some websites on wifi[Solved]

## amaltheia

I am using my computer at work on the unsecure wifi and having trouble connecting to some websites. When I try and connect to them, whether by typing in the web address or searching through google.com, I get an error that says server not found. These are some sites that I have not been able to connect to:

```
duckduckgo.com, startpage.com, privatelee.com, debian.com, distrowatch.com, trisquel.info
```

My connection is very strong and I can connect to websites like:

```
gentoo.org, forums.gentoo.org, cnn.com, nytimes.com, espn.com
```

When I ping them from the command line I am able to connect to all of those sites except Duckduckgo.com

It doesn't seem to matter if I have add-ons enabled or not, the result is the same. I am currently using Aurora, but I cannot bring them up with Konqueror either. I have had other co-workers try connecting to these sites on their wireless devices and they work just fine. I can connect to these sites at home on my wifi, but not at work. I have used other distros on this computer and have had no problems with the wifi until now. I

[/list]t seems to me that the problem lies with my computer and not the wifi network. I am lost to what may be causing this problem. Any ideas of what may be going on is much appreciated. I am not sure what other information would be necessary to diagnose the problem, so let me know if you need more info from me.Last edited by amaltheia on Tue Dec 16, 2014 3:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tryn

The first three work for me but the last three are a no go. 

The one called debian.com when I tried it firefox said to leave in a hurry. It didn't like the one at all.

The other two said they might be shut down.

 So saying this maybe your computer isn't having a problem at all.

----------

## amaltheia

 *tryn wrote:*   

> The first three work for me but the last three are a no go. 
> 
> The one called debian.com when I tried it firefox said to leave in a hurry. It didn't like the one at all.
> 
> The other two said they might be shut down.
> ...

 

Actually, Debian is supposed to be Debian.org. I was going to change that before I posted it but I forgot. The other two (Distrowatch and Trisquel) work just fine at home, but not at work.

The reason that I think that something is wrong is that when I search for all those sites on Google and follow the link from Google, I get the error that says that the server is not available. When I do the exact same thing at home on my personal wifi, I can get to those sites with no problem. I am really confused about what is going on.

----------

## tryn

The other two work for me this morning. Could be that there servers were having a update and down at the time we tried them. 

 It could be that your computer at home was using the ( cookies and history ) to load an old page and you thought it was at the site, but not really there.

 If this happens again remove the cookie and history from your home computer and see if it will still pull up the site.

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935256-highlight-mtu.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566869-highlight-mtu.html

to sum up, check your MTU ; you may need to kick the one who handle the wifi router  :Smile: 

----------

## amaltheia

 *krinn wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935256-highlight-mtu.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566869-highlight-mtu.html
> 
> to sum up, check your MTU ; you may need to kick the one who handle the wifi router 

 

I changed my MTU to 1500.

```
ifconfig wlp12s0

wlp12s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.232.21  netmask 255.255.252.0  broadcast 192.168.235.255

        inet6 fe80::21c:bfff:fe61:b4fa  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:bf:61:b4:fa  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3359  bytes 1297579 (1.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1722  bytes 207153 (202.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

The weird thing is that I can ping sites that I cannot connect with in Aurora. The following are a couple examples.

```
ping -c 3 www.trisquel.info

PING www.trisquel.info (5.196.53.144) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from correo.trisquel.info (5.196.53.144): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=125 ms

64 bytes from correo.trisquel.info (5.196.53.144): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=125 ms

64 bytes from correo.trisquel.info (5.196.53.144): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=124 ms

--- www.trisquel.info ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 124.244/125.317/125.928/0.814 ms

```

```
ping -c 3 www.startpage.com

PING startpage.com (69.90.210.166) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 69.90.210.166: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=91.2 ms

64 bytes from 69.90.210.166: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=88.2 ms

--- startpage.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 17734ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 88.231/89.715/91.200/1.514 ms
```

```
ping -c 3 www.distrowatch.com

PING www.distrowatch.com (82.103.136.226) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from e82-103-136-226s.easyspeedy.com (82.103.136.226): icmp_seq=1 ttl=43 time=131 ms

64 bytes from e82-103-136-226s.easyspeedy.com (82.103.136.226): icmp_seq=2 ttl=43 time=129 ms

64 bytes from e82-103-136-226s.easyspeedy.com (82.103.136.226): icmp_seq=3 ttl=43 time=129 ms

--- www.distrowatch.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 129.852/130.410/131.459/0.798 ms
```

Is there nothing that I can do because I am not in control of the router? I have been able to get to these sites before using other distributions such as Debian on this computer.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Have you tried disabling IPv6 in the browser? Enter about:config in the Aurora address bar and change the value of network.dns.disableIPv6 to true instead of false, to see if that makes a difference.

----------

## amaltheia

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> Have you tried disabling IPv6 in the browser? Enter about:config in the Aurora address bar and change the value of network.dns.disableIPv6 to true instead of false, to see if that makes a difference.

 

That was it. IPv6 is disabled and I can get to any website that I want to. I was also having a problem getting videos to work, but now they work just fine. 

Thanks for your help!

----------

